# Skeeter Ice



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the ice survived the warmup at skeeter.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I know it didnt at berlin.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

would also like to know


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I heard it still had ice but the shoreline was open a little but I personally didn't check it myself! Maybe call up at Linda's at causeway 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I dought it will be safe this weekend, but check out lows next week, fingers crossed fellas!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Well since I live a whopping 5 minutes from the lake I took a ride for everyone. At the 305 ramp .... shore looks little soft and there is open water 3/4 way out towards the state park and towards the dam. To the north towards the causeway it looks mostly locked in. I drove to the cemetary....shore ice is soft but much of the lake here is locked up.There are some open water patches towards the far west shoreline and a small open area about 100yds straight off the old roadway that goes into the lake. To the north from there it looked like she was locked in fairly decent. Did not venture to the causeway or north end. It will be a couple of day's yet before she is fishable IMOP. We had some snow this way(about 4in) but there was none on the ice. If she stays cold I would imagine there will be guy's out by the end of the week. Be safe if ya make it out


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks a lot hope to be out by sunday


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Guys are reporting 2 1/2-3 inches of ice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

what will be tricky with this new re-freeze is safe ice near shore then a ways out brand new ice, you can have 3+ on the start then a drastic drop in thickness out further, so all should have a spud bar to test ahead this next time out, mogadore along 43 had this condition, ice near shore with open water far out.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't believe mosquito lost its ice with the warm up just some of it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Would love some reports if anyone was out scouting around or fishing. How did skeeter not lose any ice, when everything else was open 2 days ago? That wind was rippin'.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

The lake never completely lost all ice according to causeway bait shop! How I don't know


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishrun (Apr 15, 2004)

For whatever reason Mosquito always seems to retain ice longer than most other lakes. Seems like most years I am still going to Mosquito for late ice when everthing else is open and you would think the season is over. So if it still has ice it may be fishable again soon. Thats not to say I would run out there yet, just saying it may be our first best chance at round three of the ice season...


----------

